# Etisalat? Problems to use my phone?



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, I got a new sim card for my iPhone, suppose to have 25 dhs credit and suppose to do calls with that, BUT!!! I can't. I call the phone service, I waited like 5 minutes to receive an answer and I receive an answer that didn't help at all.

Turn off your network data and bla bla bla. 

It just doesnt work. I can call etisalat numbers but I can't with regular numbers like restaurants or so.

I'm new around here, maybe I need to put some kind of code?

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how are you dialing your numbers? Also are Iphones locked to their carriers in Argentina?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hmmm? what restaurant numbers? basically if it's not a 600 number then you use 04 for Dubai then the number of the place in Dubai, different city code for other emirates. 

Is that not working? We upgraded from Alshamil to Elife and the geniuses forgot to activate toll calls on our landline, all it took was a phone call and they activated it. So it's possible it's just a computerized procedure that they forgot to do. I suggest you call them again and if they don't fix it go to an etisalat branch and complain.

Welcome to Dubai!


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> hmmm? what restaurant numbers? basically if it's not a 600 number then you use 04 for Dubai then the number of the place in Dubai, different city code for other emirates.
> 
> Is that not working? We upgraded from Alshamil to Elife and the geniuses forgot to activate toll calls on our landline, all it took was a phone call and they activated it. So it's possible it's just a computerized procedure that they forgot to do. I suggest you call them again and if they don't fix it go to an etisalat branch and complain.
> 
> Welcome to Dubai!


Haha, thanks for the welcome!

One of the problems is that the numbers published appear like this: +971 44*** etc...

There is no 0 there!!! 

I try Adding that cero at the beggining and it worked, but now the problem is I can't call numbers they are not etisalat, my signal sucks pretty bad (no service in my apartment if I'm not in the balcony) and every time I call to check the money I have left, it always says 3 dirhams, that is weird...

AnywY thanks for the help, I think I just have to focus on keeping having fun this first days better than checking my stupid phone and it's bad Dubai service.


----------



## Magiccarpet (Aug 7, 2011)

Your data might have exhausted the aed 25 credit. Has happened to me.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

if the numbers appear like +971 then you don't need to add a zero or anything anywhere, just dial it as it is.

I think you need to go to etisalat and complain if that isn't working


----------

